
The CODE Keyboard - basil
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2013/08/the-code-keyboard.html
======
X-Istence
I don't understand what the obsession is with the old IBM Model M type
keyboards. I am able to type faster and more accurately on my Apple flat
aluminum keyboard that I have ever been able to type on a Model M. On top of
that, switching to a flatter keyboard that sits closer to the desk has
actually caused any and all pain I used to get while typing to go away.

The other thing is I'd miss the extra function keys I get on my full size
Apple keyboard. Specifically F13-F19, which I have bound to a whole bunch of
different things that help me throughout my day.

~~~
mbell
I don't understand the fascination with keyboards by software developers. I
spend a lot more of my day thinking, testing, navigating code, etc, than I do
punching keys. There are a lot of professions where keyboard interaction is
critical but I don't think software development is one of them.

~~~
jacobparker

      navigating code
    

I do this with the keyboard (vim)

~~~
evincarofautumn
Same in Emacs. I always watch with fascination (and some frustration) when my
friends and coworkers use IDEs—Visual Studio and Xcode, mainly. Some
navigational tasks are much faster with pointing or gesturing, but many basic
tasks require the same context switch between mouse and keyboard, which I
can’t tolerate.

~~~
lowmagnet
That's not a context switch. Changing to email is a context switch.

Using a mouse, or trackball, or trackpad, is just input. On my laptop, I don't
even lift off of home row to 'mouse' \-- I just move my thumb.

At my work desktop, I've got one of those apple wireless keyboards and
trackpads and it's actually quite ergonomic, except for the staggered keys.

If I were to switch out, I'd probably get a Kinesis Advantage (I once had a QD
Ergo Pro) or a TEK or a TypeMatrix thanks to suggestions in this thread. All
three have straight-line keys.

The old ergo I had wore out because I think it was a pre-cherry design.

~~~
evincarofautumn
> That's not a context switch.

What slows me down isn’t necessarily the same as what does you. _I_ find it
difficult to start engaging with a pointing device after using a keyboard,
though as I said, it is quite fast for many tasks once you’re already in that
mode.

Furthermore, it’s possible that I am simply out of practice using pointing
devices, because I don’t generally—when drawing or modelling I use a tablet.
Absolute space is _very_ different from relative space.

------
scrame
I got a das keyboard at home and at work. Its awesome, and I'd recommend a
mechanical to anyone who works on a keyboard for a living. I would never buy
anything like this from Atwood, though. His 'expertise' in software, personal
attacks on other developers and tedious self-promotion don't really convince
me that he's got the know-how to get into hardware production, but rather that
he's found a way to make money off his sycophantic fan-base of mediocre
programmers who take his word as gospel.

(remember Arringtons tablet, anyone?)

~~~
joeblau
Yeah, I have 2 DAS keyboards as well. Got em a few years back and they are so
much better to type on. Mine have no letters on the keys so people that can't
type don't just come to my desk and "Hop on my machine"

~~~
brianpgordon
It sounds really cool, but in practice having unlabeled keys has just been
tiresome for me. The numpad symbols and F keys always mess me up, and I'm
hopeless when it comes to trying to print screen. Also the Cherry MX Blue
switches are amazing for typing but not that great for gaming since there's so
much dead space between subsequent taps of the same key.

The point is, don't just buy a Das keyboard to hop on the bandwagon. They do
have disadvantages.

------
chrismonsanto
I really can't think of anything good to say about this keyboard. I've used
keyboards like this, and I've damaged my body with them. You know what matters
a lot more than a backlight? Ergonomic design. Get a Kinesis Advantage
instead.

~~~
fhd2
As someone who has suffered from RSI, my advice is to not fix a problem you
don't have. I've been there, and it just cost me money.

In my case, I didn't need a curved keyboard or a split keyboard, those things
ended up in the cupboard. I just had to get rid of the numpad to change my
position from awkward to healthy. So, for me, this keyboard is actually
interesting, the variant without the numpad that is.

~~~
stormbrew
Why does the numpad make your position awkward by its presence? Can't you just
pretend it's not there? Every keyboard I've owned since the late 80s has had a
numpad and I've hardly ever used it.

Oh never mind, I see your reply to the top post below now. Because it moves
the mouse too far away.

~~~
fhd2
It forced me to either move the keyboard too far to the left or the mouse too
far the right, the former causing wrist pain in both hands, the latter causing
pain in the right wrist.

So, what fixed my pain was the smaller keyboard, not the lack of a numpad. The
numpad just happends to be a big, expendable chunk :)

One of the keyboards I got in order to fix this was a Microsoft ergonomic
keyboard, which includes the numpad and is also wider than what I've used
before. So getting an ergonomic keyboard actually made things worse in one
case.

~~~
reddit_clone
I had the same problem and solved it by switching the mouse to my left hand.
It was awkward at first but then I got used to it.

I move my left hand about three inches to get the mouse. With my right hand
(using the old MS split keyboard) it was nearly a foot!

~~~
anthonyb
But then how do you cut and paste? Ctrl-Z, X, C, V are going to be hard to
reach if you're mousing with your left hand.

~~~
saraid216
Context menu select?

~~~
anthonyb
With a mouse in your off hand? That's got to be slower.

------
CWIZO
I don't want to take anything away from Jeff, good for him for realizing his
dream. But claiming that this is the best keyboard for programmers is an
overstatement if I ever heard one.

Yes, it's mechanical, yes it has backlit keys and you can do some
customizations. But where is everything else? Why are the keys still in the
zig-zag formation? Why is the enter key so small? Why is the enter key on the
right, where I have to use my pinky to hit it? Ever heard about ergonomics?
Can I get one with DVORAK layout printed on? And so on and so forth.

If you want to create the best keyboard for programmers then create one that
won't kill our wrists and hands.

~~~
codinghorror
You can choose Dvorak, Colemak, QWERTY via dipswitches on the back. As well as
Mac (Alt/Command), disable Windows Key, switch Caps Lock with Ctrl, etc.

It comes with a key puller, so you can easily swap the keys with whatever
keycaps you like. WASD sells tons of different keycaps.

I love ergonomic keyboards too but for a mass market item we wanted to follow
the classic standards everyone knows first and foremost. Perhaps if the base
model does really well, we can come back with an ergo model.

~~~
madsushi
Do note that you will need new keycaps to use Dvorak or Colemak. Each row of
keys in a WASD keyboard has a slightly different height/slope, so you can't
move the keys around between rows (without having all of your keys being
different heights, that is). You'd have to order new keycaps with the correct
letters AND the right height/slopes.

~~~
thristian
...or learn to touch-type, which anybody motivated enough to switch to Dvorak
or Colemak is probably doing anyway.

------
fhd2
Edit: Turns out they have a variant without the numpad, should have bothered
looking for one! So, actually an interesting device.
[http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/code-87-key-
mechanica...](http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/code-87-key-mechanical-
keyboard.html)

I'd be interested in this if it didn't have a numpad, or maybe a detachable
numpad.

I guess everyone has their individual RSI issues, but after experimenting with
various devices, I noticed that mine were caused _exclusively_ by that silly
old numpad thing I never use anyway. It forced me to place either the keyboard
too far to the left or the mouse too far to the right, causing strain in
either my left or right hand over time.

I really don't see what use a programmer (or any touch typist) might have for
the numpad. I really don't see why they put one on this keyboard.

~~~
twodayslate
They have an 87-key board

[http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/code-87-key-
mechanica...](http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/code-87-key-mechanical-
keyboard.html)

~~~
fhd2
Ouch, I should have bothered actually looking for one instead of going ahead
with assumptions, thanks!

------
JoshTriplett
Other than for very specific ergonomic uses, I honestly don't understand the
appeal of a heavy mechanical keyboard; the old IBM buckling-spring Model M
keyboard doesn't appeal to me at all. Personally, I do all my work on a
ThinkPad keyboard, and I actually have a USB ThinkPad keyboard/mouse for use
with non-laptop systems or docking stations. I like the short throw of the
keys, I like keys close together (as long as my fingers have room to type,
which they do on anything >11" or so), and I like having a mouse on home row.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
You can tear my Model M from my cold dead hands. Ya, when I'm on a laptop, I
use a chiclet keyboard like everyone else. But I can feel myself typing with
the Model M, my finger energy is returned fairly efficiently on each
keystroke, it just feels better for coding tasks.

------
davexunit
This is a very overpriced mechanical keyboard. The backlighting is silly and
useless. Check out [http://elitekeyboards.com/](http://elitekeyboards.com/)
instead. The Leopold keyboards are very fairly priced. The Rosewill mechanical
keyboards from NewEgg are pretty alright, too. Filcos are on the higher end of
the price spectrum but are a better value than the "CODE".

~~~
imsofuture
Also there's a lot of good-value Chinese mechanical keyboard imports (like the
unbeatable Choc Mini).

NB one of the things you're paying for with the CODE is decent integration,
I'm sure. I do have to USB->PS2->USB this Choc Mini keyboard to work with OSX
(seriously!). It works fine though!

~~~
osener
You can use this kext with Noppoo keyboards:
[https://github.com/thefloweringash/iousbhiddriver-
descriptor...](https://github.com/thefloweringash/iousbhiddriver-descriptor-
override)

~~~
imsofuture
Whoa! Awesome, thanks!

------
frewsxcv
I really don't see anything special about this keyboard. It's backlit and
mechanical. Seems like it's been done a hundred times already.

~~~
agumonkey
When I saw the book mention below the first picture, I thought I misread and
that this first picture was just the starting point before being inspired by
code analysis found in the book. I imagined a new , more efficient, principled
layout.

~~~
jacques_chester
So did I.

For example, I'd think about reclaiming the top row, where the numbers live.
On keyboards with a numpad, they're passengers. At the very least, invert the
meaning of shift, so the default is to produce sigils.

~~~
agumonkey
Nice idea, even though I'd head toward a more dramatic different path.

~~~
jacques_chester
Such as?

I mean the next step IMO is to borrow inspiration from some computer game
peripherals and allow buttons to be physically laid out in a different way.

------
shanselman
This looks like any typical mechanical keyboard, like a DasKeyboard. I don't
see what sets it apart?

I have 4 Microsoft Ergo 7000s in case they ever stop making them.

~~~
AsymetricCom
Cherry Clear switches, steel backplate and dip-switches for various options
such as Mac compatibility...

~~~
jamesaguilar
Backlighting . . . man, tough crowd on HN.

~~~
AsymetricCom
So tough they can't even RTFA that consists mostly of pictures.

------
anotherevan
People might be interested in the Combimouse which is in development. It's a
keyboard in two parts, where the right part doubles as a mouse.

[http://www.combimouse.com/index.htm](http://www.combimouse.com/index.htm)

Current Indigogo campaign: [http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/combimouse-
combination-key...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/combimouse-combination-
keyboard-and-mouse--43)

(Disclaimer: I'm not involved with this project aside from contributing to a
previous campaign.)

------
graeme
I had RSI. Got over it, but still found mechanical keyboards uncomfortable.

For some reason, I find the MacBook air 13 inch keyboard to be the most
comfortable I've ever used.

I don't know why. Part of it may be the low height from the ground, and part
is the great trackpad. (I tried the magic mouse and hurt my arm)

I expect other people have different opinions of the air's keyboard. The point
is that I don't think there is any one keyboard that works best for everyone.

~~~
cjh_
Scissor switches can be quite comfortable, and the macbook air has quite nice
switches (IMO I like the thinkpad x1 carbon's a little better, but it is
close), and the location of the trackpad being under the keys is much more
comfortable than having a physical mouse to the left or right.

For my desktop I have a kinesis advantage, but I often find using my thinkpad
for long periods of time to be very comfortable, I just wish I could find a
decent trackpad for my desktop(s).

------
madsushi
WASD Keyboards (well, Weyman) has given me some of the best customer support
over the past few years. They even recently fixed my busted Caps Lock key (my
own fault) outside of warranty for just $10. I broke my space bar in-warranty,
and it was fixed for free. I wanted some custom settings/layouts the keyboard
designer couldn't handle, and they obliged. My WASD has lasted for several
years now (including a few minor repairs) and I've had nothing but good
experiences with them. I've been waiting for their v2 keyboards (they've been
"coming soon" for months) and I'm excited to see they finally launched!

------
laureny
While I can understand the appeal of mechanical keyboards (at least appeal for
you but hatred from your coworkers), I really don't understand why any
programmer today is still using a non-ergonomic keyboard. These straight
keyboards will kill your wrists, forehands and tendons eventually.

If you intend to be typing on a keyboard for more than the next five years and
you're still using a straight keyboard, do yourself a favor and buy a split
keyboard today.

Pains from Carpal Tunnel Syndrome will most likely follow you for the rest of
your life, just not worth it.

~~~
brianpgordon
You can type on a straight keyboard with your wrists turned in like with an
ergonomic keyboard.

~~~
T-hawk
Absolutely. That's my natural position and I've been typing hours per day for
20 years with no signs of stress injuries at all.

A good way to describe it is that the home keys are not asdf jkl; but rather
more like qwdc mkp[ . I don't have any real fixed home position though, my
wrists always "float" over the keyboard. Particularly the right wrist spends
more time near the brackets and slashes for programming.

------
theboywho
I wonder what was the real price of making this keyboard, probably not more
than $10. I mean China.

This is getting ridiculous. It's not because there is now HN, reddit and
everything that can feed a hipster that you should fall into this trap and buy
a €149.99 a keyboard.

~~~
AhtiK
These keyboards come with Cherry MX switches. Very hard to find them cheaper
than $1 a piece. For a 104 key keyboard that's already over $100 :)

In addition to better feel and ergonomics [1], switches also have better
maintenance properties. If one goes bad, easy to replace. If something spills,
easy to clean.

With non-switch keyboards once a key stops working unless it's just a hair
blocking the contact, the whole keyboard needs to be replaced.

[1] Feel and ergonomics are definitely debatable, but I'm just super happy for
the switch to Filco Ninja Majestouch-2 tenkeyless ~ a year ago.. Before that I
was a big fan of cheap Logitech UltraX keyboards but a after even a day with
switches, UltraX felt like something unconsistent, blocking and muddy.

~~~
theboywho
You are one example of people falling into the trap, sadly.

$1 a piece is the price you get in the US, and as an individual trying to buy
Cherry MX switches from a company that already bought them for a lower price.

In china things are different, and when you are a company and buying in bulk,
the price can go to as low as $0.2 for a switch.

This keyboard is ridiculously overpriced. I am against this because it clearly
shows the guy just wants to exploit this "kickstarter" mindset and HN
entrepreneurship culture of "price high" and people will think it's
revolutionary.

This reminds me of the beats by Dre headphones.

~~~
fr0sty
> This reminds me of the beats by Dre headphones.

These are the same price as a standard WASD keyboard. There is no premium for
the "Code, by Jeff Atwood" name. Also, they are comparably priced to "Das
Keyboard" ($125) which is a comparable product which has been in production
for a while.

Finally, if you want a "high-price geek-out" item, look at the "Optimus
Popularis" keyboard, only ~$1090!

~~~
theboywho
The biases in your reasoning lies in the fact that you are assuming I am
considering "Das Keyboard" and the likes to be reasonably priced. I am not.
Don't try to justify an overpriced item by showing me another overpriced item
in the same category.

------
doktrin
Can anyone who has used the Cherry MX clears comment on them as compared to
blues or browns? I've found that I dislike blues, and loathe reds. Browns are
hands down my favorite, and the key switch I use both at home and at the
office.

I do understand being frustrated in the search for a high quality mechanical
_backlit_ keyboard, as there are shockingly few contenders out there. I'm
currently using a Max nighthawk (green backlit with brown key switches), and
enjoying it. However, the Ducky Shine II was very close to the top of my list.

~~~
codinghorror
Clear is sort of like blue without the noise. It's a strong actuation force,
closer to real buckling spring keyboards... but without the deafening gunshot
sounds every time you press a key. :)

------
sharplusplus
What I would really like is a version of the Microsoft Ergonomic keyboard,
that is backlit + mechanical. And WIRED, please, I hate wireless keyboards.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
> _I hate wireless keyboards_

...until you hook up a PC to the big TV screen in the living room. ;) Then
you'll beg for a good wireless keyboard.

~~~
hobs
Right, but most of us can buy any wireless keyboard, or even get a cool
remote/keyboard combo, but a good ergo mechanical backlit keyboard for not a
million dollars? nah.

------
taternuts
Mechanical keyboards are awesome and after a year+ typing on them I can't
stand typing on regular rubber domes. My favorite switch is the MX Brown, as
the Blues got annoying to me. My current keyboard, which I think is a better
coder's board, is the tex beetle (
[http://i.imgur.com/ivEH2Av.png](http://i.imgur.com/ivEH2Av.png) ). If you
want to go down the mechanical keyboard rabbit hole I recommend checking out
[http://www.reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards](http://www.reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards)

------
0X1A
"I'm just happy to live in a world where the first truly great mechanical
keyboard finally exists now." That's subjective. To me this keyboard is
average and over priced. I personally hate that keyboard layout, so for me,
this isn't the first truly great keyboard.

------
mdkess
Why are we continuing to use staggered layouts on keyboards? It is clearly
inefficient, and not difficult to switch to a matrix (ie. grid based) layout,
since all of the keys are close to where they were before.

Second question - in this day and age of easy connectors, why are numpads
attached to the side of keyboards? What do left handed people do? Or people
who don't use the numpad? Why not have the numpad detachable? Same goes for
the arrow keys.

~~~
pkamb
There's an easy fix for the "staggered" layout problem: type "Z" with ring
finger, "X" with middle finger, "C" with index, etc.

It's beyond me why the "Z with little finger" technique is so widespread. It's
universally taught, yet you're obviously bending your fingers in an
uncomfortable and unnatural direction when you go to press the bottom row.

No one's complaining about the staggered layout of the right-hand keys,
because it matches how your fingers bend. Staggering is great when it matches
the natural angle of your fingers on the keyboard.

~~~
mdkess
I don't think on the right side it matches either. From J if I move down I
always hit between N and M. Actually, at least on my keyboard, I think that
the right side is worse - I find myself in a position where my thumb is on the
space bar, my middle finger and index finger do all of the typing, and my
wrist constantly shifts to hit enter.

On the left side - if I hit Z with my ring finger. If I wanted to type ZERO,
normally it would be Z(pinky) E(middle) R(index) O(right ring), but with this
the easiest is to hit E and R with the index finger.

Anyway, doesn't make sense to have to hack around a layout whose only purpose
was to key mechanics to not jam in typewriters.

~~~
pkamb
Your hands and forearms should be hitting the keyboard at an angle, due to the
way your elbows hang outside your shoulders. Don't bend the wrists to make
your hands go perfectly vertical; that's a major RSI concern.

At that angle, the U/J/M and I/K/Comma rows, etc., should line up pretty well
with the bending of your fingers. Same with E/S/Z and R/D/X. But Q/A/Z (how
most people type) requires a completely unnatural bend!

------
pkamb
I'm still waiting to buy a mechanical keyboard with a TrackPoint. Until then,
the ThinkPad external USB keyboard [1] is perfect. Its big delete key is
great, too.

[1]
[http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/55Y9003/460/60AC6A0...](http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/55Y9003/460/60AC6A0372B14F5BA7B12F1FF88E33C7)

~~~
wiredfool
I've got two old Model M 13s with trackpoints. Unfortunately, the buttons on
one of them are failing. I never realized how much I used the trackpoints till
they didn't work.

------
pqs
What about the Happy Hacking keyboard?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Hacking_Keyboard](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Hacking_Keyboard)

~~~
petepete
I use a HHKB Pro 2 and I believe it's as close to keyboard perfection as
humanly possible. It's evident from the pictures that it partially inspired
this CODE keyboard.

~~~
swah
I'm thinking of giving a try to mini-keyboards, but I also use the arrow
keys/pgdown/pgup frequently. So I have 3 tenkeyless for now.

~~~
cmhamill
I'll add my voice to "the HHKB2 is the greatest keyboard imaginable."

Also, re: arrow and paging keys, I manage to avoid them as much as possible,
but reaching for 'Fn' with the pinky and hitting the appropriate key with my
index or middle finger became second nature rather quickly.

Also, rarely noted — and the thing that every single keyboard gets wrong,
including Atwood's here — is that the HHKB has the Escape key in line with the
number row, so that it can be reached easily without taking your fingers off
the home row.

For us vim users, this is really excellent.

I am _very_ happy with it.

~~~
swah
Have you tried the Realforce? I'm more interested in it than the HHKB because
of the ergonomically weighted keys (jrockway here says he likes them).

~~~
cmhamill
I haven't tried it, no. I'm big on the HHKB's layout, so the Realforce didn't
really interest me.

------
xiaomai
This keyboard looks awesome. Another mechanical keyboard that is very
interesting is this new split-design one:
[http://ergodox.org](http://ergodox.org)

~~~
lowboy
I built myself one of these, and they are awesome. Mechanical switches and
firmware that you can tweak and compile yourself:

[https://github.com/benblazak/ergodox-
firmware](https://github.com/benblazak/ergodox-firmware)

------
jra101
I was hoping for a mechanical keyboard laid out like the Microsoft Natural
Keyboard. This one looks just like every other mechanical keyboard.

~~~
r-s
I would buy that. I have very large hands and this keyboard is the most
comfortable one I have ever used by far. I have a good mechanical keyboard
which caused me nothing but pain.

------
Zweihander
I don't understand the fascination with clear/grey switches - blue/green's
really aren't that loud compared to buckling spring's and you get the full
double-dip feedback. If you're in a super-quiet office then I agree, it makes
a difference - but why would you have an open office that didn't have a good
deal of collaboration/talking/acceptance of noise?

The disable switches on the back of the keyboard are a very nice touch but
beyond that, there is a lot from the ad that's standard fare for higher end
keyboards these days. That price really needs to go down by 20-30$ for it to
stay competitive beyond the initial rush of Atwood fans.

------
refrigerator
No offence to the maker, but this seems like a huge gimmick. There's nothing
that separates this mechanical keyboard from others in the same price range,
and there certainly isn't anything about it that makes it more developer-
friendly than other boards. They've just slapped the letters CODE on the back
and called it a keyboard for devs...

------
alexgartrell
Anyone have any thoughts on the difference between this 87 key keyboard and
the leopold tenkeyless? I've been using an ancient wired 87 key apple keyboard
that I love but I'm intrigued.

[http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyles...](http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless)

~~~
L_Rahman
Things missing from the Leopold:

1\. Backlighting 2\. Better Aesthetics 3\. Cherry MX Clear switches

That's pretty much it. I personally don't think it's worth the 50 dollar
premium when I'm just fine with MX Browns.

~~~
MrGando
Got to agree with you here, the keyboard is quite overpriced (IMHO).

I'm with an 87 keys with brown switches at the office and at home I use a Das
Keyboard with blue switches.

For me it's either brown or blue, clear switches are too much in between. If
you're going non-clicky pick brown or even red, if it's clicky, then it's blue
all the way.

------
asgard1024
Here's an idea for a new keyboard. Just a board with studs like in Lego, and a
bag of individual keys (switches), that you could arrange on the board in any
way you would wish.

So you could build, in a way, any physical layout you would want. You could go
fancy and use colored switches. And so on.. endless possibilities.

------
stunpix
I have two questions:

1\. I want to engrave international symbols by myself. Will they have a
backlight like original symbols?

2\. Many people around the web are very pleased with their Cherry MX based
keyboards. This is understandable when they are switching from cheap keyboards
with same keystroke length. But what about people that have switched from
laptop or Apple keyboards with shorter keystrokes? I found for myself that
twice shorter keystroke is also twice comfortable (much less movements for
fingers). Does it make a sense to try again a keyboard with long keystrokes,
but with good mechanics like the CODE? Has anybody tried to use CherryMX
keyboard after using laptop or any other keyboard with short keystrokes? Could
you share your experience?

------
kamaal
Mandatory reading when it comes to keyboarding:
[http://oreilly.com/news/zenclavier_1299.html](http://oreilly.com/news/zenclavier_1299.html)

So far, I've used many keyboards. Nothing comes close to the IBM Model M, or
their modern incarnations. Here in India, you get a TVS Gold keyboard which is
the basically IBM Model M of India. The difference between that and my office
HP standard keyboard is so enormous, I can nearly write a short book detailing
it.

Firstly the build, Model M's ones are built like a tank. They will last
decades. Secondly the spring feedback and clicky auditory feed back you get.
Thirdly, and the most important feature of the keyboard is the impedance match
when your fingers hit the keyboard and the resistance/friction those keys
offer. The Model M some does this so well, you will almost feel you are
becoming one with the keyboard, combined with this the clicky auditory feed
back and the rugged build is what makes the IBM Model M the king of all
keyboards.

Now every time I use the Model M at home and then come and use the keyboards
at office, I see two straight issues. One I see is either the keyboard is
offering too much friction/resistance which in case my fingers hit the keys
faster but the keys don't mechanically respond as faster, or in cases of
keyboard like the Apple's flat aluminum keyboard the resistance is too less
and fingers tend to slower compared to the keys. And yes the feed back thing
isn't in any way remotely comparable to the Model M.

Lastly you can argue that, this should even matter to you as a coder. As good
coding is above typing skills. Though I agree with you, I would suggest you
read the article I posed at the top of this comment.

Beyond all, once you've some really awesome. Even the very normal all begins
to feel like bad.

Long story, short- a good geek/nerd keyboard needs to:

    
    
        1. Provide auditory feed back while typing.
        2. The impedance match between the key response and
        your finger's hit force need to match perfectly.
        3. Keyboard must be rugged.
        4. Important code related keys should be big.

------
jotux
I don't really see the benefit of a backlit keyboard, especially for
programming.

~~~
catshirt
it's for typing in the dark

~~~
abecedarius
Still puzzles me: who touchtypes looking at the keys?

~~~
catshirt
a lot of people.

none the less, i consider myself a better typist than average. i don't
touchtype, certainly. still, i find it really difficult to orient my hands
with respect to the keys if i can't see them. the backlight is helpful for
when i'm putting my hands back on the keys.

~~~
abecedarius
Thanks. I mostly use the bumps on F and J for that. I guess I do look down
when my hands are way off and not finding the right bumps right away; the
light from the screen seems adequate then. _shrug_

------
bluedino
Not sure if it's the font or actual size of the letters, the labeling on the
keys looks really, really small.

Apple/Lenovo have perfected keyboards in their laptops. It's been years since
I've wanted an aftermarket one.

------
Aldo_MX
The perfect keyboard for me is the Logitech Wireless Solar K750, but it has 2
big flaws:

a) It discharges in around 3 days of heavy coding, and requires real sunlight,
I had to leave the keyboard at the garden when the battery exhausted, and
there are no alternate ways to charge it (the least I expected was a
detachable USB cord).

b) Hardcoded limit of 40 pairings and no indication of that limit unless it
won't pair anymore, I used to have two "Unifying receivers", one at home, one
at the office, so I exhausted that limit relatively fast... It was frustrating
and disappointing when I reached that limit...

------
jpalomaki
I've been testing out various keyboards, also the mechanical ones. The one
that I have liked most is the Apple wired keyboard (with numpad). Since I'm
using this with windows I remapped a few keys[1] to make it for more suitable
for my habits.

The keyboard has low profile and the feeling on the keys is "very precise".
Also it is quite affordable.

[1] [http://juhap.iki.fi/webdev/keymapper-mappings-for-using-
appl...](http://juhap.iki.fi/webdev/keymapper-mappings-for-using-apple-
keyboard-with-windows/)

------
anotherevan
I love my MS Natural Ergo 4000 keyboard. Straight keyboards feel cramped and
awkward. Every now and again I take it outside and blast it with the air
compressor to clean it out, and it has lasted so long the type has worn off
the middle row.

The nubs of the J and F keys had also worn down that much that I ended up
getting an old soldering iron and scarring those two keys again.

I suspect ergo keyboards are not as advantageous if you are a hunt and peck
rather than a touch typist (most useful thing I ever learned in school.)

I like the dip switch options on Jeff's keyboard.

------
__--__
I've got to be honest, this thing is making me want to upgrade my CMStorm
Quickfire. It really is the little details that I can appreciate, like
backlighting, dip switches, the different layout for the function keys and the
possible weaponization via steel backplate. I somehow feel better knowing I
can defend myself with my keyboard. :D

I see the code keyboard as filling a void in the mechanical keyboard market
between filco/wasd/cmstorm and happy hacker in terms of configurability and
simplicity.

------
shawnbaden
I've been using a UNICOMP UB4044A
([http://pckeyboard.com/page/UKBD/UB4044A](http://pckeyboard.com/page/UKBD/UB4044A))
since mid 2007 and it. is. fantastic. I love the tactile feedback from the
keys. My co-workers even find the noise from the buckling springs comforting
when I'm typing fast and furious knowing that work is getting done. I highly
recommend it at $80.

------
gtani
Keyboard preference is something that takes a while to build and a while to
undo, if you use just one. I have a few Matias tactile kb's (deep key travel)
and a couple Mac aluminum wired kb's (laptop like key travel), use both
simultaneously

(I also switch between piano, woodwinds, guitar/fretless bass and sometimes
cello, which is _Hors catégorie_ as far as the complexity of the left hand
action compared to the other three

------
digitalpacman
Uh... I see no value in this. Why not talk about a keyboard with language
specific placement of letters? Who cares about a super basic and generic
keyboard?

------
tracker1
Using a Unicomp Customizer 104 at home, and one with the trackpoint at work.
Love them both, though don't use the trackpoint much... I have a TSR for
Win+[]\ (volume down/up/mute respectively and that is all I really need.

Though they're really noisy (buckling spring), so the cherry clear switches on
the CODE Keyboard do appeal to me. I'd like to see an option for mac key
layout though.

~~~
numo16
The CODE has a dipswitch to change it to a mac layout. If you need to look at
the keys to work with your layout, that's a different problem all together

------
nvarsj
It should go without saying that keyboards are highly personal, especially for
developers. Having said that, this keyboard looks pretty terrible to me -
nothing novel and all the things I dislike in standard keyboards. Really, a
keypad?

Look into a $100 10 keyless cherry switch keyboard for a big improvement
(filcos are particulary good). Or my favorite layout, the happy hacker
keyboard pro.

------
randomfool
Topre switches on an ergo layout, no numkeys plz!!!

------
binarycrusader
Order website is confusing:

"Availability: In stock" at the top of the page, and then below in the product
description says "We are now SOLD OUT".

So which is it?

Also surprised that the key caps are ABS plastic instead of PBT at this price
point or at least there's no option for that.

Nevermind though; I'm going to wait for a few reviews of this to be posted.
(Someone please post a review if you get one!)

------
AndyKelley
Does it solve the key rollover problem?

[http://superuser.com/questions/73685/keyboard-doesnt-let-
me-...](http://superuser.com/questions/73685/keyboard-doesnt-let-me-press-
certain-keys-at-the-same-time)

I've always wanted a keyboard that let me press as many keys as I want to at
the same time.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
From the site:

> We know you live and die by keyboard shortcuts. We do too. On the CODE
> keyboard, up to six keys can be pressed at once, which is known as 6-Key USB
> Rollover.

([http://codekeyboards.com](http://codekeyboards.com))

~~~
alcari
More importantly, it's got a PS/2 adapter, and that supports N-key rollover.

------
ecaradec
I bought a Filco Majestouch and couldn't use it a work as it totally hurted my
wrists. I really had to adapt to not hit the keys too hard. Also the cherry mx
blue caused difficulties for navigating inside code because the course of the
key is longer and I often hit the keys repetedly when browsing code.

~~~
fetbaffe
I also bought a Filco Majestouch 2 with Brown switches. It just too high in
the front so the wrists hurt and kind of heavy pushing down the keys so I go
tired writing on it.

A bit of disappointment.

------
sam152
Looks a lot to me like a rebranded Ducky Shine
([http://www.tankguys.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/...](http://www.tankguys.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/imgp3156.jpg)).

~~~
codinghorror
I do like the Ducky Shine, but this is a 100% custom design that Weyman and I
came up with. It's not supposed to look radically different, but much cleaner
and minimalistic. The details matter.

~~~
tinco
Please go radically different next time! Now you've worked out the details you
can go all out on the next model. Might I suggest this:
[http://m.kbdmod.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=12&cate...](http://m.kbdmod.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=12&cate_no=4&display_group=1)

~~~
tuananh
So is the price. Radically different!

------
bhauer
Since he mentions Elon Musk, I just want to point out that this keyboard is
about the cost of 1 share of TSLA.

~~~
AsymetricCom
Both are overvalued?

------
rkangel
I'd think about this, but it isn't convertible to a UK layout. It's not just a
question of keycaps - we have another key to the right of the apostrophe (~
and #) narrowing the return key, and the return key takes up the space of the
\ and | key, with that moving to the left of z.

------
zbinga
If you make one with two extra keys under the space bar, for use as thumb-
activated modifiers, and Cherry blue switches as an option, I will buy one.
For now, it's not really bringing anything new to the table, except for those
Cherry clears, but I don't care for them.

------
baby
I got really excited at first reading this, someone agreeing with me that
keyboards nowadays were not evolving.

And yes good mechanical keyboards matter, but that's not what we should
improve them on.

A good keyboard should have : usb 3.0 ports, mic/headphones entries, wheel to
control the sound etc...

~~~
davexunit
No. A keyboard should have keys for typing and nothing more. Do one thing and
do it well.

~~~
baby
I completely disagree. Where should I plug my microphone and my headphones ?
Where should I plug my usb stuff ?

Only the mouse, the keyboard and the mouse are usually easy to access, the
desktop tour is usually not. If I'm occupying a lot of space on my desk with a
keyboard, I want it to be more than just a typing block. Believe me, I tried
keyboards with jack plugs and usb sockets and it's amazing how a simple
"evolution" they are.

As for the volume wheel, it's the best way to control the volume and the
keyboard is the natural place to put it, where would you put it if not on the
keyboard? On the screen?

------
rocky1138
This is neat, but personally I don't find keyboards that exciting. Nor do I
anticipate ever owning a desktop machine again. Maybe if this sort of thing
could be done on a laptop, I'd be pumped.

My fave keyboard is still the IBM 101 clickity from my PS/2 days in school.

------
sergiotapia
I don't know if it's cognitive bias or what; but I've been using my iMac for
about 5 months now, and the small keyboard that comes with it is fantastic. My
wrists don't hurt, and the keys are crisp and clear to touch type on.

$150 for a keyboard is really steep.

------
TheMakeA
Honestly, if I were going to try to solve one problem with keyboards it would
be to make cleaning them easier. This seems like a good keyboard and I may
consider picking one up if both of my Das Keyboards fail me, but I'm not
rushing to get one.

------
gosub
What I would like is the possibility to buy/order a low-cost, non-mechanical,
customized keyboard. Mass-manufactured keyboards cost less than 10€, could a
custom printing job for the keys add that much?

------
jcurbo
I'm a current Filco owner and previous Model M user. This looks like exactly
what I would have produced if I could make my own keyboard. Ordered an 87-key,
looking forward to trying it out.

------
Pxtl
A proper coding keyboard would have the numbers A-F next to the numpad.

------
noir_lord
Looks nice but I love my Cherry G80's (and they are less than half the price)
too much to upgrade just yet (though the silent keys might be kind in a
crowded environment).

------
nimish
The nicest looking of the many mostly identical mechanical keyboards out
there.

Should've gone with double-shot injection molding for durability; I wonder
what it would have cost.

------
chx
I am typing on a Kinesis Freestyle set _vertical_ with its Ascent and it Kicks
Ass(TM). You can't beat the ergonomics of a vertical keyboard.

------
nsxwolf
For $149 I would prefer PBT keycaps vs ABS.

------
superbaconman
This sounds like a wired device? I've been looking for a good wireless mech
keyboard for a while now...

------
vbv
I'd get this one if it was curved and without the numpad to reduce the
distance to the mouse.

------
buro9
Backlight on a mechanical keyboard?

For me, that will just light up where the clumps of dust and crumbs are.

------
iconjack
Control key is the wrong place.

------
cgag
This is a serious question: why does anyone want backlighting?

~~~
InclinedPlane
Gaming. If you want to game in the dark then it helps to have backlit keys.

------
joshontheweb
Seems cool. I'd pull the trigger if it was wireless.

------
8ig8
Interesting. The checkout page is php. ;)

------
neilk
Why include caps lock?

~~~
codinghorror
You can disable it via the dip switches, as well as a bunch of other tweaks
available via same.

------
buster
Meh, no QWERTZ :(

------
venomsnake
Interesting stuff ... sadly with shipping and VAT + customs it will come close
to 270 USD in Europe. But probably I will purchase one.

It is very close to the perfect keyboard for me - just add blank keys and
replace the clear with green (I love the chaingun sounds early in the morning.

------
antidaily
As pretty as Jeff himself. I'm in for one.

